# I Love My Cat



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I love all my cats, but Samantha has that special place in my heart wrapped around her little white paws. From the first time I saw her at the shelter and she layed her paws and head on my arm, I knew she was going to be special...and she was/is. Our relationship is amazingly special.

We talk to each other all the time, we instantly know when the other is in a not-quite-right mood, and we even travel together. I love going to sleep every night with her purring and tucked in on my right side, and I love waking up to her cheek-rubs and cuddles every morning. I love every sound that comes out of her mouth (yes, even when she's being annoying on purpose, haha!). I love when she stares at me for the longest time from across the room, and I love when she slow-blinks me.

I love it when she lays on the back of my computer chair when I'm browsing the internets, because she always has to lay either her front paws or her butt on my shoulder to be close, and I love when she hops into my lap for cuddles. I love to scoop her up and give her a big hug, and I love when she asks to be picked up and held like a baby (she just purrs and purrs). I even love the drool she gets on me when we're really deep in a petting session.

She takes care of me when I'm sick, even knowing to move off my lap for a bit if I have a high fever so I won't get too warm. She loves to give me kisses, and I am her constant kneading mat. She loves it when I lay my head on her (the closer Mommy is the better!), and she loves when I rub her belly and thighs. She loves to follow me everywhere I go, and I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Samantha is my special girl. My heart kitty. My little love. And the best part is, I know she loves me too, just as much. 

Nobody really has to comment if they don't want to, I just really wanted to write down how much we truly love each other. The past few months have been incredibly trying for my boyfriend and I (waaaay too much went wrong all at the same time), and Sammy has been there through all of it, and she has really made a lot of things bearable that wouldn't have been before. She's a stable constant in my life, and I love and thank her for that.

Mommy loves you so much my little Sammypants! :heart


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

:love2 She sounds like a very special girl


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's so sweet...Sammy is a very special little kitty!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That is soooo sweet. I feel the same way about my baby Sinatra <3.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Awww. It's such a special feeling to have that kindred spirit that you know loves you as much as you love him/her.

That's how I feel about my baby boy.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

heh, I often say to my gal during cuddles that if she loves me as half as much as I love her, Im a lucky guy


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Awww, isn't it wonderful the way they make you feel!!! There is NOTHING like the love of and from a special kitty, nothing like it in the world!! I feel the same way about Dagny. Such a sweet love. I sure do know how you feel!!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's really beautiful and I think we can all relate. It shows what an incredible bond people can have with their kitties and how cats are anything but aloof.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww!! I wish my cat is like yours. Sammy has a dog like personality does she?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

faithless said:


> heh, I often say to my gal during cuddles that if she loves me as half as much as I love her, Im a lucky guy


This made me "Awww". Lucky kitty.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh, that's such a lovely piece you wrote for her.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, thanks all.  It makes me so happy to have this special bond with my wonderful little girl, and it's really heartwarming that others feel it too with their own kitties (not that I didn't think they did, but it's different when others come out and actually say it, ya know?). I've had a lot of animals growing up, and while I've loved them all, I've only had a bond this special once before with my Dalmatian. It brings back all those great memories he and I shared, and I love Sammy even more for keeping him alive in my heart. 

faithless - That is adorably sweet! Lucky guy indeed!

konstargirl - Yes, Sammy is _very _dog-like in a lot of the things she does. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, that I believe she's the reincarnation of my Dalmatian, Triton. They share so many similar behaviors and quirks, and their personalities are quite similar. The bond I had with Triton was on the same level as with Samantha...honestly, I'm not sure we could love each other any more than we already do! We're just brimming with love around here!


----------

